# PNS #1 Buoy Location



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the GPS Lat/Long for the PNS sea buoy(#1) that they care to share?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Per my GPS Green Bouy #1 N 30 16.246
W 87 17.553

Hope this helps.

Jimmy


----------

